# Would men eventually find women attractive if they didn't shave their legs?



## Ralphy1 (Apr 17, 2015)

It is interesting that women have to shave their legs and armpits to be considered attractive.  Even the feminists balk at not performing these beauty rites.  But if all women stopped shaving men would have to seek them out any how no matter how long it would take to finally find hairy women attractive again as they did in the beginning...


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 17, 2015)

Might take some getting used to





Fashions might have to change.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes, it would, and it is interesting that women went along with what was determined for them to be attractive...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Some European women don't shave at all.  If you've never shaved the leg hair is not nearly as thick, or so I've heard.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 17, 2015)

I have to admit that I find hairy legs and hairy pits on women unattractive.. and I imagine so do most men.... However, I am a product of societal conditioning.  Women have always been made to strive to remain prepubescent.  Adult women HAVE hair... other than on their heads... but hairless, legs, pits and sometimes pubes for some reason are seen as normal..   It's really not.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Would you find men attractive if they shave their hairy areas?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 17, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Would you find men attractive if they shave their hairy areas?



Not particularly


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Me either.  I like my man hairy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 17, 2015)

OK, I won't shave my back which would be hard to reach...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

I draw the line at hairy backs!  My DH has just a few back hairs so that's okay.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 17, 2015)

But a few can turn into a forest as he ages...


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm sure there are cultures in which women do not shave and their men folk accept them with equal ardor.

I imagine that the practice of women shaving in various places originates with the fact that biologically women have little or no facial hair, but when they do have some facial hair they remove it. This later extended to other parts of the body.

It's interesting that most large porn sites offer sections devoted to hairy women presumably for men who find hairy women sexy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hmm, and what other types of women do those porn sites offer?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes, Josiah, inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 17, 2015)

I would imagine one can find a "porn site" geared to any type of interest.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I would imagine one can find a "porn site" geared to any type of interest.



I would IMAGINE so.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

Haven't men always found women attractive, well before shaving came into vogue, or did women always shave?  And what's a bit of hair compared to some people who we might consider rather homely, yet manage to find mates and love?  Maybe physical appearance has less to do with it than we think.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 17, 2015)

Have you ever walked through a crowd and noticed couples.. and wonder how they were attracted to each other in the first place?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hmm, care to make a suggestion?


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Haven't men always found women attractive, well before shaving came into vogue, or did women always shave?  And what's a bit of hair compared to some people who we might consider rather homely, yet manage to find mates and love?  Maybe physical appearance has less to do with it than we think.



I agree with all but your final speculation, Cookie, I know it doesn't sound politically correct and men may pretend to be interested in all that a woman brings to the table, but deep down in their biology men are all about physical appearance.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 17, 2015)

And I thought they yearned for a kitchen goddess.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

Maybe the jerks are like that...... but how would that account for all the gorgeous single people and the happily married well below average couples?  I often see couples where the man is good looking and the woman is not, and vice versa.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 17, 2015)

True, but men will many times marry a less attractive woman who they think will make a good wife and mother...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 17, 2015)

I agree, it's the very first initial first glance that makes the rest more likely.   If someone is not in the least attractive to another, they may never get a chance.  

Interesting aspect to it.   When I first saw my present husband, he was not the least be physically appealing to me.. looks wise.   He wasn't someone I would have looked twice at in the past..   However, because of life circumstances.. (being widowed just 6 months prior)  I was not looking for romance..  I was looking for a friend. AND since he had been widowed just 6 days prior to me, we were in the exact same place emotionally.  So we became each other's sounding boards and confidants..  I had ZERO plans of him becoming anything more..   However, as time went on I found that I missed him when he wasn't around, and now we have been married almost 12 years.

My point in this little story is that if it weren't for the extenuating circumstances of being in able to get to know the PERSON inside.. and not just the outside veneer, we probably would not be together now.   So yes..  I think looks are a big factor in the decisions people make... and perhaps this is the reason so many marriages don't make it.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

Sometimes they marry a plain girl, because they might feel secure that someone won't steal her from them (vice versa too).

Or maybe, just maybe, it's beyond that..... maybe it's love or gasp.... chemistry!


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

But now in the twilight of my days with my biological juices pretty much dried up, I can appreciate you wonderful ladies in all your infinite complexity. Hairy legs and all.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

Not all men are about physical appearance. My son's father, who was the most beautiful man I have ever seen, cared far more for the inner qualities of a woman than prettiness. He later married a woman who was quite plain, but enormously charming and witty. She dumped him, but she and I remain good friends to this day.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ahh, to be the dumper rather than the dumpee, that is the quest if it has to be...


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

My mother in law used to say that her husband was really the catch of the town and she was so proud to have landed him. If so, she was not in his league looks-wise at all.  But they had a long and happy marriage together.  My theory is that when he came back to town from the war, like many other men, he was looking for a wife and wanted certain qualities -- same religion, same cultural background (French), maybe good cook and homemaker, and whatever else was on his list. Certainly she was cute enough too. As well, at that time in that tiny New England post war town, there may have been few and far between young women (and men) to choose from.  I think there are so many things at play when pairing up, not just looks and not just personality. Sometimes it seems to be similar to shopping around for a car or a house!  LOL ! I have many more examples, but I have to go out now.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 17, 2015)

I STILL think there has to be an initial physical attraction, whether it is looks, or body, or something that will make someone come back and take a chance at getting to know the "lovely person" inside.   I believe it is the rare person that is attracted to someone who as ugly as home-made soap...  although I suppose there is something to be said about beauty being in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't know about that. As a 16 year old girl our class was taken to see Shakespeare's Julius Caesar at the cinema, starring Marlon Brando.
 I was singularly unimpressed with Brando but came away fascinated by the actor who played Cassius. 
I  remarked that he was fascinatingly ugly but I loved his voice.
 It was the English actor John Gielgud.





 Sight in not the only sense that causes us to react to someone.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 17, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I don't know about that. As a 16 year old girl our class was taken to see Shakespeare's Julius Caesar at the cinema, starring Marlon Brando.
> I was singularly unimpressed with Brando but came away fascinated by the actor who played Cassius.
> I  remarked that he was fascinatingly ugly but I loved his voice.
> It was the English actor John Gielgud.
> ...



Here's what I said



> I STILL think there has to be an initial physical attraction, whether it is looks, or body, or something that will make someone come back



I think it's the "or something" that doesn't limit it to looks..


----------



## Glinda (Apr 17, 2015)

Getting back to Josiah's original question, I think this is a question basically for men to answer and I hope more of them do.  But I'd like to add that I personally shave my legs not only because it's considered attractive, but because it feels good.  The feeling of soft breeze, a ripple of warm water or the touch of someone I love on newly shaven legs is so sensual!  Oh, excuse me . . . gotta go shave my legs now . . .  :tickled_pink:


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 17, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Getting back to Josiah's original question, I think this is a question basically for men to answer and I hope more of them do.  But I'd like to add that I personally shave my legs not only because it's considered attractive, but because it feels good.  The feeling of soft breeze, a ripple of warm water or the touch of someone I love on newly shaven legs is so sensual!  Oh, excuse me . . . gotta go shave my legs now . . .  :tickled_pink:




I agree..


Do you think that this is accepted because prepubescent, and nubile girls are considered more attractive to society..  OR that women are considered more valuable in that stage?   Not consciously, but as a societal mores?


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

I find I don't have any hair on my legs left to shave.  It got worn off from wearing pants all winter.  LOL


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't have hair on my legs either. Perhaps nature forgot? Lol


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 17, 2015)

I still have a really thick head of hair...  that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

Too much information LOL !


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 17, 2015)

As I have gotten older I no longer have hairy arms or legs, but I still have a pretty hairy chest.  Never did have a hairy back.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

Hairy chests!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

DW. Gielgud was marvelously brooding in his role as Cassius. I will take brooding over blandly handsome any day! Did not check this sentence with the grammar police. Mea culpa! Pfuilll lol.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

Some of those handsome 'pretty boys' are just a bore, and can be quite full of themselves. Brooding is definitely very attractive - the hurt look in those sad dark eyes, but be careful, it could also be a ploy that unfortunately works very well to reel us nurturing types in.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 17, 2015)

There's a distinct difference between brooding and butt ugly though..  lol!!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

A butt ugly guy would definitely have something to brood about LOL.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

Cookie, re nurturing brooding types. How about I play, and you nurture? Just saying. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

No, no, I will restrain myself, and not make any obvious comments about butts! But, I really, really want to! Lol


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

Some while back in this thread I unwisely used the expression "men are all about physical appearance". The idea I was trying to convey was despite the fact that we belong to the most intellectually advanced specie on Earth with remarkable abilities to deal with abstract concepts, we are none the less still animals with animal instincts and though we usually succeed in controlling these instincts the fact remains that they're always there. Grrrrr!


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 17, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Some while back in this thread I unwisely used the expression "men are all about physical appearance". The idea I was trying to convey was despite the fact that we belong to the most intellectually advanced specie on Earth with remarkable abilities to deal with abstract concepts, we are none the less still animals with animal instincts and though we usually succeed in controlling these instincts the fact remains that they're always there. Grrrrr!



I think we have moved past that..  We are now into butts..    wait... that didn't come out right..


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

Whatever.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Cookie, re nurturing brooding types. How about I play, and you nurture? Just saying. Lol.



I resemble that  remark.  LOL  :thumbsup1:


As far as having to shave, I don't really have to except for where QS sort of didn't mention.  I may take a shaver to my underarms and legs twice a year to get what little strays show up now and again I do touch up my nap and around my hairline on my face sometimes, that grows rather fast, I might grow sideburns if I don't. Thank goodness no mustache.  LOL


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 17, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Whatever.



that was a joke


----------



## ndynt (Apr 17, 2015)

Never expected this thread to end up so lengthy and interesting. :rofl:  Almost did not open it, until I saw that it had 4 pages.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> No, no, I will restrain myself, and not make any obvious comments about butts! But, I really, really want to! Lol



Don't hold back, Shali or QS -- let 'er rip!  We're all grown ups here - well, most of us! We will read at our own risk!


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> that was a joke



Understood. Someone told me once you can never get in trouble by saying "whatever" and having been dumped on before I was just being cautious.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

I am blessed with a considerable amount of hair on my head, nothing problematic elsewhere, thank heavens, I have sensitive skin. Regarding butts, specifically male butts. How can a  man be butt ugly if he has a perky tightly curved peach butt? It just isn't possible! Yes, I am definitely into butts! April, we should start a new club for women only, we could call it::brooding butts r us. Lol. Oh yeah, baby.


----------



## merlin (Apr 17, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Getting back to Josiah's original question, I think this is a question basically for men to answer and I hope more of them do. :tickled_pink:



I will give you my take on it, I don't find hair on women's legs or armpits particularly attractive, pubic hair I do prefer to none, probably because prepubescent girls were never attractive to me at all, so I guess current porn etc., is aimed at a different demographic, or our cultural preferences have changed? 
Due to having mislaid or permanently lost my libido these days, and my diminished eyesight, I am never entirely sure of the gender of the person I am with so I don't feel so strongly about it. 

During my massage training, I did work with several French women in our class, and they all had hair all over their bodies, which was initially a shock to me. The French generally have a different attitude to body hair, which is apparently accepted by their menfolk, but of course this may all have changed with the modern generation.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 17, 2015)

A fellow Supervisor I used to work with would say of women...."she's my kinda woman, two arms, two legs".....voice trails off....


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

Are dark haired people usually hairier than light haired, I don't know.  All the women in my family are fair-haired and don't need shaving.  

Shali, I think QS's reference to butt-ugly must be to the face, but I could be wrong. God help the man with the ugly butt.  

But, a butt is essential, and not too small, and horrors, not too big either. Sadly, many women in my family are cursed with the board-ass.  I myself thank my lucky stars that I missed this genetic aberration.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

I assume board-ass refs flat as a board?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I think we have moved past that..  We are now into butts..    wait... that didn't come out right..



Okay, you kids.  Behave!  LOL!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I am blessed with a considerable amount of hair on my head, nothing problematic elsewhere, thank heavens, I have sensitive skin. Regarding butts, specifically male butts. How can a  man be butt ugly if he has a perky tightly curved peach butt? It just isn't possible! Yes, I am definitely into butts! April, we should start a new club for women only, we could call it::brooding butts r us. Lol. Oh yeah, baby.



Sign me up! 

QS, if you are watching Outlander....Jamie has a perfect butt!!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

Annie, you are so reliably bad! Is Outlander back on?


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I assume board-ass refs flat as a board?



Correct.  My mom, sister and aunt, cousins all had/have the flat as a board derrieres, unlike moi. So it was hard growing up in that family, where I was singled out for being 'different' and accused of intentionally having a wiggly walk, the shame of it. LOL


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

A wiggly walk is a lovely thing, Cookie, says one wiggler to another. Lol.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I am blessed with a considerable amount of hair on my head, nothing problematic elsewhere, thank heavens, I have sensitive skin. Regarding butts, specifically male butts. How can a  man be butt ugly if he has a perky tightly curved peach butt? It just isn't possible! Yes, I am definitely into butts! April, we should start a new club for women only, we could call it::brooding butts r us. Lol. Oh yeah, baby.



Speaking of . . . . I don't know if I shared this before, I think it fits






This one just makes me crack up, I can't believe they have dozens of videos on this man, but, I'm becoming more of a fan than I was.  This is an older video, he's been back on the show since.  I haven't watched the show in ages though.






Offensive language, so don't watch if you are easily offended by such words, but, for wanton women, Shalimar and I, this is for us.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

April, thank you, thank you....... hilarious....... I am truly truly speechless.  LOL

In fact his ass ain't half bad, but what's with the pants in the crack trick?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey, April, whew, girl, you made my day! What a sight for wanton (and wanting) women everywhere! Wonder if RalpHy's picked up his ****** yet? Just kidding!!! Excuse me please, while I lie down in my freezer for awhile.....lol.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 17, 2015)

Cookie said:


> April, thank you, thank you....... hilarious....... I am truly truly speechless.  LOL
> 
> *In fact his ass ain't half bad, but what's with the pants in the crack trick?*



LOL!  I know, but, sometimes you just have to let it go and give in to the good parts before you.  I'll be back, I have to go watch a few more of the videos they have featuring most remarkable skill part.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> A wiggly walk is a lovely thing, Cookie, says one wiggler to another. Lol.



Thank you Shali - wiggling right along with ya.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 17, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Haven't men always found women attractive, well before shaving came into vogue, or did women always shave?  And what's a bit of hair compared to some people who we might consider rather homely, yet manage to find mates and love?  Maybe physical appearance has less to do with it than we think.



*ALCOHOL* helps smooth over the "rough spots" between 2 prospective partners.  ;-)


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 17, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Are dark haired people usually hairier than light haired, I don't know.  All the women in my family are fair-haired and don't need shaving.
> 
> Shali, I think QS's reference to butt-ugly must be to the face, but I could be wrong. God help the man with the ugly butt.
> 
> But, a butt is essential, and not too small, and horrors, not too big either. Sadly, many women in my family are cursed with the board-ass.  I myself thank my lucky stars that I missed this genetic aberration.



Yes... butt ugly is a slang term for UGLY... face..    But butts can be ugly too... hairy and pimpley would be an example... Look... I'm a nurse.. I have seen more butts in the last 30 years than most will EVER see.... BUtts and everything else too...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 17, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> *ALCOHOL* helps smooth over the "rough spots" between 2 prospective partners.  ;-)



I'm thinkin' that's called "beer goggles"


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm thinkin' that's called "beer goggles"


 
lol  :very_drunk:


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Me either.  I like my man hairy.



I'm out.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

Don't worry, underock, SF women like you whether or not you are hairy!:love_heart:


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Some while back in this thread I unwisely used the expression "men are all about physical appearance". The idea I was trying to convey was despite the fact that we belong to the most intellectually advanced specie on Earth with remarkable abilities to deal with abstract concepts, we are none the less still animals with animal instincts and though we usually succeed in controlling these instincts the fact remains that they're always there. Grrrrr!



After eighty, I gave up trying to please the general public. Get back to those porn sites Josiah, and never mind the excuses.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Understood. Someone told me once you can never get in trouble by saying "whatever" and having been dumped on before I was just being cautious.



Being an easy going guy, I was known for my frequent use of "whatever", meaning whatever makes you happy is fine by me. Much to my surprise and puzzlement, I found that women in general, and my very own Sweetie, hate that response. They hear it as showing a lack of interest.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 17, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Being an easy going guy, I was known for my frequent use of "whatever", meaning whatever makes you happy is fine by me. Much to my surprise and puzzlement, I found that women in general, and my very own Sweetie, hate that response. They hear it as showing a lack of interest.



That's one of those expressions when one can't hear the inflection in the voice, it often at times will be taken as being dismissive and or condescending.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 17, 2015)

AprilT said:


> That's one of those expressions when one can't hear the inflection in the voice, it often at times will be taken as being dismissive and or condescending.



"Whatever" is a blank check. Doesn't get more agreeable than that. I don't think anyone has ever said it to me in my entire life. 
Come to think of it, I don't think Ive ever heard any woman use it.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 17, 2015)

Underock, you forgot the necessary smiley, as in :

Whatever 

This is many magnitudes different to 

Whatever 

The latter leads to :hit:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

When a woman uses the term whatever, it is usually projected as What-Ever! Warning! Incoming! Lol.


----------



## mitchezz (Apr 18, 2015)

Not sure about elsewhere but in Australia WHATEVER is most often used by teens to imply that you've asked such a boring  and irrelevant question that it doesn't merit a considered answer.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 18, 2015)

Forget the women. In the day and age of the metro ****** many women will expect men to shave their legs.


----------



## mitchezz (Apr 18, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> Forget the women. In the day and age of the metro ****** many women will expect men to shave their legs.



Taking their socks off would be a start layful:


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Underock, you forgot the necessary smiley, as in :
> 
> Whatever
> 
> ...




"Its not what you say, its what they hear". Oh well. Whatever.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 18, 2015)

:lofl: and :hit:

Don't say you didn't ask for it.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> :lofl: and :hit:
> 
> Don't say you didn't ask for it.



I think you're enjoying that just a bit too much. Could there be a dark side to Warrigal?


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 18, 2015)

Have you noticed my avatar?
That is a _Canis lupus dingo_, not Canis lupus familiaris.

A wild creature, very hard to tame.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 18, 2015)

Warri, question. Are the wild dingos a threat to a person, say, walking alone in the field?


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 18, 2015)

No, dingos are shy and hunt by themselves. You are in more danger from packs of half wild domestic dogs in country towns. They attack sheep and do a lot of damage but there aren't many cases of attack by dingo.

The exception is on Fraser Island, QLD. The dingos there are all pure bred and roam at will. Tourists are asked not to feed them but of course many don't comply. The dingoes lose the fear of humans and there have been several attacks on children or lone bush walkers. Those dogs are caught and destroyed, so it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm wondering if they are related in any way to our coyotes?  







They hunt in packs... and attack sheep and chickens and our pets... and sometimes kids.. because we have taken over their habitat.  They can be pretty vicious.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 18, 2015)

Not coyotes but there is an American cousin


> Several experts have provided evidence that shows some native North American dogs should be classified as _Canis lupus dingo_. Prominent among these canines is the Carolina Dog, also known as "Yellow Dogs" or "Yaller Dogs". Formerly common and widespread in the United States, such dogs continue to survive living independently in isolated forests and swamps of the southeastern United States


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, you are so reliably bad! Is Outlander back on?



Aye!  Came back on April 5th I think.  We finally got it here in the UK where they filmed it!  I get it through Amazon Prime.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 18, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Not coyotes but there is an American cousin



Interesting..  I've never heard of the Carolina Dog..


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2015)

Me either.  Interesting.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 18, 2015)

The only yellow dogs I know are Yellow Dog Democrats. :lofl:


----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2015)

My dad brought a dog back from Japan after WWII.  He rescued it as a small puppy from a sinking Japanese boat; he stuffed it down his shirt, took it back to his ship and it became the ship's mascot; it wasn't easy, but he received official permission to bring it home.  He was told by the Japanese that it was a "Koto" hound, whatever that was.  The dog was two when I was born and they were afraid he was going to be jealous of me, but he became my protector and "baby-sitter" (my mother would put me on a blanket in the yard and tell the dog to "guard".......if I crawled off the blanket, he would lay down on me and bark until my mother came out....and believe me, NOBODY but NOBODY was allowed to come into the yard.)  He was an excellent family dog, but was a terror to other dogs; he would look like hell after a fight, but the other dog would look even worse.  His specialty was climbing ladders and trees....I guess it was his early life on a ship.  We had 13 good years with him.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 18, 2015)

That's a wonderful family story. Some how I don't think anyone could bring something like that off in today's military.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 18, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> taking their socks off would be a start layful:



lol


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 18, 2015)

What a strange and interesting thread.... So many twists and turns..


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2015)

Just like us, QuickSilver! Lol.


----------



## drifter (Apr 18, 2015)

Back to the original question. Yes men would pursue a hairy female. Men would get used to her after a few sniffs.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh Gross....


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2015)

Shirley said:


> The only yellow dogs I know are Yellow Dog Democrats. :lofl:



Shirley aren't you the one who asks "why does everything have to be about politics?"


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 18, 2015)

Good point Jim... and even funnier ... because the proper term is BLUE DOGs..   Blue Dog Democrats..


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Good point Jim... and even funnier ... because the proper term is BLUE DOGs..   Blue Dog Democrats..


  Actually they both exist.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Actually they both exist.



Never heard of a yellow dog Democrat...

Found this...

http://politicaldictionary.com/words/yellow-dog-democrats/




> After Republican President Abraham Lincoln defeated the Confederacy, many Southern Democrats said they would rather “vote for a yellow dog before they would vote for any Republican.”





> Today, the term refers to loyal Democratic voters who vote the straight party line.




I know a Blue Dog is a Democrat that is actually a Republican..  or a DINO


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Never heard of a yellow dog Democrat...
> 
> Found this...
> 
> ...



Well based on the republican posture on the things I care about I fit the bill of a yellow dog because I intend to vote a straight Democrat ticket.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well based on the republican posture on the things I care about I fit the bill of a yellow dog because I intend to vote a straight Democrat ticket.



Yeah...  I guess I'm a Yellow Dog too!    Learn something every day


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 18, 2015)

Then Warrigal has cousins in the USA :lol:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2015)

DW too funny!


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 18, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Then Warrigal has cousins in the USA :lol:



Hey CUZ!!!


----------



## Misty (Apr 19, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I agree with all but your final speculation, Cookie, I know it doesn't sound politically correct and men may pretend to be interested in all that a woman brings to the table, but deep down in their biology men are all about physical appearance.



Lovely to look at...getting ready for Spring 

View attachment 17243


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh Misty, too funny!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 20, 2015)

"Oh, Baby, you know what I like!"


----------



## maddyathome (Apr 20, 2015)

I wonder how many of you girls have been Brazilianed, and whether any of the men get anything waxed?


----------



## Misty (Apr 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Oh Misty, too funny!



Glad you got a laugh, Shalimar...she's a beauty.


----------



## Misty (Apr 20, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> "Oh, Baby, you know what I like!"



Chantilly lace and a pretty face....she's got it, Ralphy. :yes:  :laugh:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well based on the republican posture on the things I care about I fit the bill of a yellow dog because I intend to vote a straight Democrat ticket.



Guess I'm also a yellow dog.


----------



## Louis (Apr 20, 2015)

With all the talk about men's butts in this thread by the SF ladies...I'll be the first to show mine. My avatar pic taken by my mother about 1944.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2015)

Louis, the girls would like something just a bit more current? Lol. Too funny!!


----------



## Louis (Apr 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Louis, the girls would like something just a bit more current? Lol. Too funny!!



Heh, heh...A butt selfie? I'd hate to get banned after being here only 10 days.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2015)

Louis, perhaps an artistically placed plant? Lol.


----------



## Louis (Apr 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Louis, perhaps an artistically placed plant? Lol.



I'm afraid if the plant should tickle my bare bum I would ask it to marry me.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2015)

Louis! You surprise and delight me! Lol. Blush. Lol.


----------



## Louis (Apr 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Louis! You surprise and delight me! Lol. Blush. Lol.



Heh, I do think up some goofy s*** sometimes. I think that's why my friends keep me around.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Louis, don't lead these butt-crazed hussies on...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2015)

Ralphy is jealous because he doesn't have a butt.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 21, 2015)

But how do you know?  And this shy, sensitive lad ain't showin nuttin to this crowd...


----------



## Louis (Apr 21, 2015)

Ha ha, I'm blushing...my cheeks are red. 

Ralphy, not to worry, I am fleet of foot.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 21, 2015)

Back to subject.  Men would eventually find cattle attractive if deprived of women.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 22, 2015)

And even some fruit!  A guy that I knew in the service found warm watermelons satisfying...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 22, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> And even some fruit!  A guy that I knew in the service found warm watermelons satisfying...



And especially tasty when later cut up for dinner?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 22, 2015)

No, he would bring a fresh one home, as he enjoyed and left his "sweetheart" in the patch...:love_heart:


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 22, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> No, he would bring a fresh one home, as he enjoyed and left his "sweetheart" in the patch...:love_heart:



Well, It's much more humane than farm animals.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Perhaps, but I knew another guy in the service who got caught in the barn by his father, I am too sensitive to provide any details...


----------



## Louis (Apr 22, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Perhaps, but I knew another guy in the service who got caught in the barn by his father, I am too sensitive to provide any details...


Whew! Thank god.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2015)

Just how gross *must *you guys be? :sour:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2015)

This is no longer amusing, guys, come down out of the trees, please.


----------

